# need advice with LGD & other family dog (please read)



## use2bwilson (Aug 4, 2011)

Hi There,
I am very concerned about the safety of my 11 year old male aussie / heeler mix around our 1.5 year old male LGD. 
I am considering re-homing the LGD but really really hate to do that. 
They are both great dogs and the LGD is turning out to be an awesome guardian and super sweet great dog in general. (But to be fair the aussie mix is my *absolute favorite dog* I have ever owned. I would not forgive myself if something happened to him that I could / should have prevented).
The tension between the 2 dogs began about 6 months. But shortly after I noticed this growing tension, my aussie mix and I moved away from the "family" while I started a new job in CO. During this 6-month transition, I had my aussie mix with me while my husband stayed behind with the rest of the critters while the house sold, etc. We have been together at our new place for just over a month and have been very cautious to keep the 2 dogs separate. Our new place is fenced and cross fenced and we are able to manage this separation pretty well. Both dogs are relaxed when they are separated by the fence and there is no attempts to rush the gate when gates are opened. Both dogs listen very well. 
However, the other day we had an incident with another dog nearly killing a chicken (we have 5 dogs total and typically they all have been fine with our chickens and goats). However, in the last week one of them has killed a chicken and was caught in the act of eating it. This was a 2nd attempt.
In the drama of another chicken assault, our young LDG got out of his pasture and attacked our aussie mix. Somehow, miraculously, our aussie was unharmed ... everyone was unharmed. But it took both my husband and I to separate the two and had the fight *not *occurred right next to our tack room where we could put the aussie for safety once they were finally separated, I do not think it would have ended so well. If this had happened away from the buildings where we could not have put the aussie behind closed doors ... I do not wish to imagine what might have happened.
My husband is a super strong athletic dude and he is barely able to control the LGD "pup" when he goes "full akbash" as we call it. Our LDG "pup" is in general very sweet and submissive and pretty darn obedient in the realm of LGDs. He LOVES to play with our female LDG and our female bc/heeler mix. He also gets along great with our 11 year old male akbash. He also plays really nicely with our neighbor's female dog. He is truly an amazing dog that I do not want to re-home. 
He has not yet been neutered. I wanted to let him mature a bit before I had him neutered but I will be making an appointment ASAP.
On a day to day basis, the situation is very manageable; however, there is always the potential that someone makes a mistake and a gate is left ajar. I would not forgive myself if something happened to my aussie mix.
I do not want to over react and get rid of an amazing LGD. He really is amazing. (He only barks on an as need basis!!)
But I do not want to *under *react...
I feel like I am crazy to keep them both ... THOUGHTS !??!!? 
I do not expect that neutering him will change anything over night ... but perhaps in a few months as a 2 year old LGD, his intensity will subside a bit (as I type this I know it is wishful thinking).
Before the recent incident, I had taken them on a short "run" together while the aussie is off leash and the LGD is on leash. I thought this time together would be positive and relaxed and it might help improve things. It went well and was very relaxed. They are fine together on many levels yet I DO NOT TRUST IT.
Perhaps with continued controlled positive interactions, we can work through this ...?!??!
I truly want to work this out somehow ... but my heart tells me it is too risky ...
advice please ...


----------



## GoatCrazy01 (Feb 14, 2016)

Following! Hoping someone else can give you some good advice! LGD newbie here.


----------



## Karen (Jun 22, 2010)

At a year and a half, any bone growth is likely done, iso neutering should be fine. Neutering should help after a month or so, so those hormones have finally left his system. But until that can be done, I would be very very careful. Any additional training you can do with the pup - obedience, whatever - the better, as it won't dull his natural protective, guardian instincts, but will teach him there are such things as boundaries.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Is the 11 year old neutered? Or are he and the 1.5 year old male Akbash the only un-altered dogs? 

Did either the Aussie mix or the young male Akbash move to the farm significantly earlier than the other a sort of "establish territory" before the other?

And during the chicken incident - a third dog was killing a chicken, but the Akbash went after the Aussie mix instead? Was the Aussie mix nearby the killing and egging on/barking at the dog that had the chicken? 

Is it just this incident that makes you anxious about the two of them or have there been several others in the past? Do you feel completely at ease when the Akbash is playing with the others dogs you mention or are you still a bit tense in those situations as well?

I think neutering is a great idea and may help in some ways! But as far as "intensity" level - I wouldn't expect the Akbash to lower until about age 4.


----------



## use2bwilson (Aug 4, 2011)

*Thanks for your input. See myresponses in RED*
Is the 11 year old neutered? Yes he was neutered at 1 y/o. Or are he and the 1.5 year old male Akbash the only un-altered dogs? *The young akbash is the only un-altered dog. I have an appt to have him neutered next week.*

Did either the Aussie mix or the young male Akbash move to the farm significantly earlier than the other a sort of "establish territory" before the other? ]I was there at the new place with the Aussie for less than a week.[/B]

And during the chicken incident - a third dog was killing a chicken, but the Akbash went after the Aussie mix instead? Was the Aussie mix nearby the killing and egging on/barking at the dog that had the chicken? *Nope the Aussie was in the opposite direction from the chicken and was not barking or egging on in any way. The egging on and barking is the role our bc/heeler mix plays. Yet she and the young akbash have been buddies from day 1.*

Is it just this incident that makes you anxious about the two of them or have there been several others in the past?* About 6 months ago before the aussie and I left for the new job, there was increasing tension that I noticed as the pup started to mature and be less of a puppy. The Aussie is grumbly and protective/possessive of me and growls at the other dogs a lot. They all ignore him except the young akbash. *Do you feel completely at ease when the Akbash is playing with the others dogs you mention or are you still a bit tense in those situations as well? * I am aware of the young akbash's potential to do harm yet he is a love bug in general and typically very easy going and relaxed. He loves to wrestle with our 2 female dogs and I am not at all nervous about that. He has showed zero tension with the neighbors female. Totally relaxed.
There times when the female and young akbash are together in the pasture and an outside threat will trigger barking. Sometimes it escalates and the young akbash will jump on the female and in his excitement. This has started to happen in the last 6or so months as he is maturing. We always correct it. Verbal correction is usually enough but once or twice I have jumped into the mix and gave him a swift push with my foot to break it up. It is definitely a snap of intensity that takes over. I guess this I part of his training. Obviously this stage is his "teenage years" and he is a an immature dog in a ginormous huge strong body.
*
I think neutering is a great idea and may help in some ways! But as far as "intensity" level - I wouldn't expect the Akbash to lower until about age 4. *Yeah, that is what I was thinking too. They are an intense breed* 


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

Karen said:


> At a year and a half, any bone growth is likely done, iso neutering should be fine. Neutering should help after a month or so, so those hormones have finally left his system. But until that can be done, I would be very very careful. Any additional training you can do with the pup - obedience, whatever - the better, as it won't dull his natural protective, guardian instincts, but will teach him there are such things as boundaries.


I agree. Current recommendations are to neuter at 18-24 months for optimal bone growth and cancer risk reduction ( I believer the studies are still ongoing). That said he should be well grown to neuter at this point.

I would never leave them together, but yes accidents could happen. Tough place to be for sure.

Do you need this boy as a LGD? Or is he extra? Perhaps rehoming carefully could be a good option.

I'll think about other ideas. It right now I don't have any...


----------

